# New cornice business



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I would to start installing cornice in houses around here in new York..I haven't seen anyone else do it so I know once I start and people see it, it will do really well..Is anyone interested in helping with this venture? Hopefully it will be quite lucrative..


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

I use to due some but I found the framers are bad with long walls and celings are should I say most framers hack everthing they put up its hard to install anything straight on there walls I gave up


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have always said that us boys from down under could do very well in the US & Canada with cornice, as could our manufacturers.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> I have always said that us boys from down under could do very well in the US & Canada with cornice, as could our manufacturers.


Very true, they don't know what they're missing, helps straighten those crooked walls too (within reason).


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

gazman said:


> I have always said that us boys from down under could do very well in the US & Canada with cornice, as could our manufacturers.


how do I start??


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> how do I start??



That is a real good question. One which I have given a reasonable amount of thought. You would need to be trained in the installation process (That is the easy part, come to Australia and I could train you fairly quickly). Then the importation process would have to be put in place for the supply of different cornices and the mud for the installation.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> That is a real good question. One which I have given a reasonable amount of thought. You would need to be trained in the installation process (That is the easy part, come to Australia and I could train you fairly quickly). Then the importation process would have to be put in place for the supply of different cornices and the mud for the installation.


Or maybe for flights and accommodation Gaz you could do a training roadshow??


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Its not cost effective here..Just did a house in amityville a month ago and he wanted a huge cove in the ceiling, i recommended cornice.
contacted a few companies that make it, it wasnt cost effective to ship, they dont sell it locally anywhere, plus his trim guy did it and it really wasnt that expensive to do it in wood.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

fenez said:


> Its not cost effective here..Just did a house in amityville a month ago and he wanted a huge cove in the ceiling, i recommended cornice.
> contacted a few companies that make it, it wasnt cost effective to ship, they dont sell it locally anywhere, plus his trim guy did it and it really wasnt that expensive to do it in wood.


I was interested in doing it in the hamptons where they are all millionaires and so it would be cost effective..

anyway you are from long island..are you busy? can you sub a job or use a part time helper?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Im in Nassau, but work from manhattan to montauk..
I do a fair amount of work in the Hamptons and most of the crown moulding is huge,
9" and larger. I dont know if cornice comes in larger sizes plus i cant imagine what it would cost to get it shipped here.


----------

